# What Rims Are Like This?



## pcrcool (Apr 24, 2011)

Im trying to find rims like the one in this picture: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting Those ones are 18", Im looking for 19" and so it would be all black on the inside where the spokes are, and silver lining on the outside edge of the rim as shown in the picture. This is for a 2011 nissan Altima 2.5S COUPE.


Thanks


----------

